

Contract Mogul – A text-based adventure game – Inspired by Game Dev Tycoon  - devopstom
http://media.astound.eu/tomoconnor/CM1.2.html

======
oliwarner
Wouldn't let me use Ubuntu and free software development tools in my own
office. Sadface.

~~~
devopstom
Yeah. In my experience of contracting, I had to use Windows for at least
_something_.

